# Looking to have custom shirts sewn for me



## jbettis (May 12, 2015)

I own an events production company and order about 20,000-25,000 shirts a year for the events I produce. I would really like to explore having my own line of shirts sewn for me. I would like a basic poly/cotton shirt sleeve, lightweight blend with multiple color options (gender specific on the sizing). 1 long sleeve full tech (poly), gender specific (multiple colors) and 1 short sleeve full tech (poly), gender specific (multiple colors)...and 1 short sleeve brush cotton, gender specific shirt. 

Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

